# Leia LOVES Lasagna!!



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll never understand why they insist on laying on their food!!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 21, 2011)

She's looking great!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 21, 2011)

Lou does this too! They don't want anyone else to get it!! It's mine mine mine!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Mary Anne, they may be guarding it even if they are the only tortoise in the enclosure..


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 21, 2011)

What is that your feeding her on rob? A cement slab?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> What is that your feeding her on rob? A cement slab?



It is a flat paving stone from Home Depot.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

lol! She's looking at you like she is just DARING you to call her fat....


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

That is one beautiful Leopard!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 22, 2011)

How long have you had her now?


----------



## Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

Just about 10 months.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 22, 2011)

a very nice picture


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, Me either.


----------



## Neal (Aug 24, 2011)

And I love Leia. You guys ever gonna get a male for her?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 24, 2011)

Neal said:


> And I love Leia. You guys ever gonna get a male for her?



I don't know our hand's are pretty full right now and we still have so much to learn!!


----------

